# [SOLVED] Viper 5101 locks not working from key FOB



## Legendsingray (Aug 29, 2014)

I have installed a viper 5101 remote start on my 05 F250. All good except for the fact that the locks do not function from the key fob. I have the 451m relay installed as I have a class C lock system. I followed directions exactly (including cut factory lock wires). Everything is plugged in and fuse is good. Factory lock button on door works fine, but not on key FOB.
The remote start works fine.
Could the relay be bad? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Viper 5101 locks not working from key FOB*

OK, should be the same wiring as a 150..........
05 Ford F150

12volts lt. green/purple (20A) + ignition harness
Starter red/lt. blue + ignition harness
Ignition dk. blue/lt. green + ignition harness
Accessory black/lt. green + ignition harness
Keysense black/pink + ignition harness
Power Lock pink/yellow - DKP or BCM, green plug, pin 9
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is on the driver side rear cabin wall.
Power Unlock pink/lt. green - DKP or BCM, green plug, pin 1
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is on the driver side rear cabin wall.
Parking Lights+ brown + switch or BCM, blue plug, pin 6
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is on the driver side rear cabin wall.
Door Trigger black/yel (L), black/pink (R) - DKP, gray plug, pins 22, 23
Notes: The wiring above is for vehicles without keyless entry. Vehicles with keyless entry, the door trigger wires are found at the BCM, green plug. The LF door trigger is black/yellow in pin 4. The RF door trigger is black/pink in pin 5. The LR door trigger is black/lt. blue in pin 12. The RR door trigger is black/white in pin 13. Use all wires and diode isolate each.
Tachometer NOT red/lt. green or red ac any ignition coil or fuel injector
Brake Wire lt. green + brake pedal switch
Parking Brake lt. green/red - parking brake switch
Horn Trigger dk. blue - switch or BCM, blue plug, pin 12
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is on the driver side rear cabin wall.
Immobilizer Bypass Module: Required: Yes Type: SecuriLock


Make sure your getting a signal from the remote starter to trigger the locks, should see either power or ground off the remote starter wire. Post back your finding..........


----------



## Legendsingray (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Viper 5101 locks not working from key FOB*

Finding update. .. Made a simple mistake due to tired/hot/hungry conditions at end of install. Had 451m relay plugged into wrong 3 pin port. Plugged into correct port at "Ta-da!" it works!


----------

